# Bad weather = Good Mixing



## Rude Rudi (18/9/16)

When the weather is crappy, a diy'er must mix...

Quickie Milk Chocolate
Strawnana custard 
Rhodonite
Pistachio RY4-U
Triple C's
Blackout
Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve
Nutty Nana
Bust a nut

Beats washing the dishes/car/dog/children/windows




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF (18/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> When the weather is crappy, a diy'er must mix...
> 
> Quickie Milk Chocolate
> Strawnana custard
> ...


When the weather is bad here by me ESKOM kicks out. 
Can't access my recipes to mix anything.
Think I need an Android version of my recipe Calc on my desktop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (18/9/16)

Maybe just starting the generator would help

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/9/16)

GregF said:


> When the weather is bad here by me ESKOM kicks out.
> Can't access my recipes to mix anything.
> Think I need an Android version of my recipe Calc on my desktop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



If my water pipes aren't blowing up,it's usually Eskom shutting me off even though I've paid, then usually combined with one of my idiot inbred neighbours cutting my telephone lines. That's why I have a cook book with all my juice receipes and notes in it. Can't obviously try anything new, but I can always mix without technology.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/16)

GregF said:


> When the weather is bad here by me ESKOM kicks out.
> Can't access my recipes to mix anything.
> Think I need an Android version of my recipe Calc on my desktop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Try E-liquid Calculator. It's pretty straightforward - stores all your recipes on your phone, allows you to adjust the volume you wish to mix, gives amounts in mls, drops and grams. It's a little clumsy at times but still works well:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.boggi.esig

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> When the weather is crappy, a diy'er must mix...
> 
> Quickie Milk Chocolate
> Strawnana custard
> ...


Is that enyawreklaw's Pistachio RY4-U? What's it like? Did you use TFA or FA Pistachio? I ask coz I've been wanting to make it but I'm missing pistachio (of course!) And I've heard you can use FA's instead.


----------



## GregF (18/9/16)

Thanks @Huffapuff but the problem is I use juice Calculator from diyjuicecalculator.com. Its very cool with some nice features, including showing me what I can make with what stock I have and reduces the stock when I mix something.
It does give an option to print out all the recipes which I think I will do into a PDF and keep that on my phone/tablet/dropbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (18/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Try E-liquid Calculator. It's pretty straightforward - stores all your recipes on your phone, allows you to adjust the volume you wish to mix, gives amounts in mls, drops and grams. It's a little clumsy at times but still works well:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.boggi.esig



Actually just had a look now and it seems I do have it installed. Just never used it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Is that enyawreklaw's Pistachio RY4-U? What's it like? Did you use TFA or FA Pistachio? I ask coz I've been wanting to make it but I'm missing pistachio (of course!) And I've heard you can use FA's instead.



I used TFA as per the original recipe - I've learnt that one should not sub when mixing very specific recipe's like these (HIC, enyawreklaw, Not Charles Manson, etc) as it is very carefully thought out and tested over months. As a noob, I was always a bit disappointed when the final result turned out a bit "ordinary" only to realised that I subbed TFA of CAP, etc. 

I cant comment on the Pistachio TFA vs FA...maybe someone else have tried...?

Have not tested yet as it need a min 1 week steep but 2 is recommended - will let you know when I crack her open!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/9/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi, I seem to recall reading or seeing somewhere that Wayne said either TFA or FA could be used. But I'm also wary of swapping out flavour houses. Guess I'll just get TFA to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

